# Word Serienbrief Makro



## LarsHH (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo!
Ich öffne aus meinem Java Programm heraus einen Word Serienbrief. Um die Inhalte in eine einfache Word Datei zu bekommen, muss man noch "Ausgabe in neues Dokument" anklicken.
Kann ich diesen Schritt irgendwie mit in meinem Makro speichern?
Gruß Lars


----------

